# Man Creek Viv



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I received a pair of Man Creeks today from a fellow board member.  Thanks! They're great! 

Viv pics:




























































































And some shots from today of the inhabitants:
2 minutes in the viv and the male is calling already


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice viv! Looks like you utilized the space perfectly to give them floor and height to use! I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I totally love the viv! I like what you did with the cork bark to give it 3 spaces. The waterfall is cool I especially like large rocks on the bottom. The broms are super boos looking. Where did you get them from? Love it. I wish I could fit inside!

Shaw


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice Riko!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice viv, it has great depth with all the cork bark. where did you get those broms from?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Love the use of Cork Bark, Great idea making pillars with it! I really like the second to last picture too! Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Reefer420 said:


> Nice viv, it has great depth with all the cork bark. where did you get those broms from?


Thanks man.... I got them from Jason DeSantis - dartfrogmegastore.com


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

What the heck EOS???? No 20 long?! Haha.

Nice looking viv buddy. I too love those broms. And great frog pics, very bold.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

ima have to say this tank is DOPE!!!!! lol i dig it man. Great lookin frogs too! wowza'


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> What the heck EOS???? No 20 long?! Haha.
> 
> Nice looking viv buddy. I too love those broms. And great frog pics, very bold.


haha.... i know i know... I think I'm done with 20 longs for now... or any other viv for that matter ...for now



cheezus_2007 said:


> ima have to say this tank is DOPE!!!!! lol i dig it man. Great lookin frogs too! wowza'


thanks man! I just hope that the frogs dig it too


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

This tank is sick. Reminds me of the pacific northwest coast kind of (google image it and you'll see what I mean). Great build man!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome pics.. nice broms!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the little guy peeking over the brom leaf.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> This tank is sick. Reminds me of the pacific northwest coast kind of (google image it and you'll see what I mean). Great build man!


Thanks... I googled it... are you talking about the rocks in the water? Or something else?




tclipse said:


> awesome pics.. nice broms!





frogface said:


> I love the little guy peeking over the brom leaf.


Thanks.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

YES! The big pylon looking rocks sticking out of the shallow water. That's what the pieces of cork look like to me. Maybe I'm crazy


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like this! It's got tons of depth and is quite unique. I'd love to see a top down shot of it to get a better feel for how it's laid out; wouldn't happen to have one of those, would you?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> YES! The big pylon looking rocks sticking out of the shallow water. That's what the pieces of cork look like to me. Maybe I'm crazy


Aha, cool.



bgcabot said:


> I really like this! It's got tons of depth and is quite unique. I'd love to see a top down shot of it to get a better feel for how it's laid out; wouldn't happen to have one of those, would you?


Not yet


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Inspirational. AKA my future viv haha.

What is the large leaf dark green plant with white veins, shown best in the 10th picture?


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Great lookin viv Eos, I dont know if its just the photos but Id recommend straightening up those broms a bit just so that the parents can get full use of them for raising tads. Still great lookin tank though.

-Austin.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Arpeggio said:


> That is gorgeous! Inspirational. AKA my future viv haha.
> 
> What is the large leaf dark green plant with white veins, shown best in the 10th picture?


Thanks... if you're talking about the plant in the middle, I think that's a black velvet alocasia... I got it from Black Jungle at a show.



Austin P said:


> Great lookin viv Eos, I dont know if its just the photos but Id recommend straightening up those broms a bit just so that the parents can get full use of them for raising tads. Still great lookin tank though.
> 
> -Austin.


The broms actually hold a ton of water even at those angles. I considered having them more upright initially, but when I filled them up, they have more than enough to hold and keep a tad nice and happy... Thanks though


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice tank! What kind of light do you have on it? Are those through glass macro's of the frogs? Update this thread with current pics every now and then....it will be a nice one to follow.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

MD_Frogger said:


> Very nice tank! What kind of light do you have on it? Are those through glass macro's of the frogs? Update this thread with current pics every now and then....it will be a nice one to follow.


I'm glad I read every post because I was thinking exactly every thing he said.....so second all that above!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Very nice tank! What kind of light do you have on it? Are those through glass macro's of the frogs? Update this thread with current pics every now and then....it will be a nice one to follow.





alex111683 said:


> I'm glad I read every post because I was thinking exactly every thing he said.....so second all that above!


Thank you both! I have the 24" exo terra hood (3 socket) but I only have 2 bulbs on because of heat issues. 
As far as the frog pics, they aren't thru the glass... I opened up the top and shot from above and some with my camera inside the viv sort of.
I'll be sure to update soon.... I just need to get up off my lazy arse and get shootin.

Thanks again and I'll be sure to update from time to time


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Any way you can get these pictures back???? I loved this viv.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea, I've got them on my GF's laptop... I'll do some digging and host them on a different server... I'll also take some recent pics... I don't have the frogs anymore, but the tank is still up and running (looks really different now though)


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome! I want to see it again


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok... here's a couple of old pics from the end of 2010

















And this is what it looks now.



















Left side:









Right side:









Some inside photos:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's a tad in the cup in the water area... I poked a bunch of holes in the cup so the water flows thru, etc etc.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what brom is the red one??


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Not really sure... I think it's some sort of neo, though.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Are those mangroves in the water area? And is there a particular reason there are less broms and more moss/floor plants than before, or did it just grow in and evolve that way? I think it looks nice.
Bryan


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks... Yea, a friend of mine gave me those mangroves (I know I'll have to get rid of them soon)... Also, I took the broms out and used them for other vivs, planted more floor plants and let them take off. I have no plans on putting frogs in here any time soon, I just like the way it looks


----------

